# Tick control?



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been getting a tick or two a day off my herd. I check them daily. It seams like this is just going to be a bad tick year. I have never treated them before.
I know I can use Pyreathran Spray but it has to be applied so frequently and you have to drench the goat is what the directions say. 
Is there any other choice for tick control?????
Any natural remedy?


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep, it does look like it will be a bad tick year for us too! supposedly spraying with a permethrin spray will last 2 weeks. I am not aware of of a natural tick control except chickens or guinies.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We do have chickens but so far they ran't keeping up. Have you herd of a topical like for horses? Seams like they might not be to happy being drenched.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Most horse sprays have permethrin in them, even Bronco, which is the cheapest you can buy. I mix my own

Permethrin (about 6 bucks at a farm store, one bottle lasts forever, it takes just a tiny bit)
vinegar (fill bottle mostly full, this is yuor base)
citronella oil (2 oz)
Squirt of dish soap (ivory is what I use)

You can also add any conditioning oils and stuff like that. 

This took care of the ticks and flies on the horses, and should do just fine on the goats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Great; thanks! Oh and would it be ok for moms who are nursing?


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I would think so as long as the teats themselves were not sprayed. But you should probably get someone elses opinion, I am new to the dairy goat thing and am speaking from experience with horses. Permethrin is a synthetic chemical based on another chemical made from chrysanthimums (SP?)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the Bronco spray here for mine, even my does in milk...I avoid the teats and be sure to hit the legs and belly well with it, rub it in too.
Before milking, each doe is wiped with a baby wipe anyhow,so any overspray is taken off at that time. It usually only takes a good spraying every 2-3 weeks to repell ticks.


----------

